# New Stock - Hera Mod, Requiem RDA & More



## Sir Vape (3/11/20)

NEW ARRIVALS AT THE SIRS

Requiem RDA (Black in stock – more colours arriving tomorrow)
Hera Mod by Ambition Mods / RSS Mods
Odin 200w by Bogan / Dovpo
Berserker V2 RTA
Gear RTA 
Expromizer V4 RTA

Guilty Pleasures 100ml / MTL / Salts
Nutty Arabica Dinked Cookie
Flip On Ice MTL / Salts
Arabica MTL / Salts

These products contain nicotine. Not for sale to under 18’s.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

